# Clipped a few horses that we will be showing this year.



## minimomNC (Mar 13, 2009)

We are showing our first shetland this year and can't wait to get him to his first show for us. We bought him at Nationals in Sept from Annette Helgeson of HHP Shetlands and we love him.

HHP Golden Opportunity "Otis" when he got here at 4 months old.







first full clip and yes the black is his color, makes him special.






We also clipped our under 30" sr gelding, JSW Checkmates Best Bet, and boy what a surprise. We hope that he will keep in line with his half siblings from the same dam, she has 7 that are World or Reserve World Champions.

Before






After - the dog was giving him lessons on giving ears LOL.






And last is our sr mare, Ravenwood Medalions Moments To Love. She is already a Res World Champion and we can't wait to show her again.

Before - Can't seem to get the dogs to stay out of the pictures, the Pyr is our puppy that is just less than 5 months old in this picture.






After






thanks for letting me share, we are very excited about show season now.


----------



## Barbie (Mar 13, 2009)

Karen-

Beautiful horses - looks to me like you should have a wonderful show season.

Good luck this year!

Barbie


----------



## Little Indian Acres (Mar 13, 2009)

Pretty horses.



Body clipping is so much fun!


----------



## Genie (Mar 13, 2009)

They look wonderful. I can't wait to get some of the woolies off.

Way too cold in Ontario


----------



## kaykay (Mar 13, 2009)

Karen

They look awesome! Come to Ohio and do a show this year!

Kay


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks everyone, after taking last year off, we are so ready to show this year. And Kaykay, we are going to try to come up for Eastern Championships but the shetlands of course will have to stay home for that one LOL.

I am so proud of my little gelding though, I saw him as a weanling and just loved him, but as a yearling he was so much better and we bought him then. He has been here just maturing for over a year waiting for this year to be our 30 & under sr gelding. Oh and one of his World Champion siblings is our driving horse, K-Nells Spin To Win, so we have alot of confidence in him.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 13, 2009)

You should come up for the World show and bring the Shetlands!! Let me know though when you come!

Kay


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 13, 2009)

I LOVE the mare you posted last! She can come live here!



Great hip on the second gelding too. Everything is great with the first gelding





Have fun clipping and showing... I'm still 3 months off.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 13, 2009)

Karen, that mare is beautiful!!!! You said she is a senior mare, but how old is she?


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 13, 2009)

She is 3 this year and measures about 31.5". We got her as a yearling and she is half sister to our new colt. Same sire.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Mar 13, 2009)

Aww.. They are all beautiful!.. 

On the forth picture - is that the brindle rat terrier?


----------



## Leeana (Mar 13, 2009)

They look great ... i am loving these clipped photos





I have clipped some heads and necks, but no full bodys yet....that is a little ways off still, but still feels great


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 13, 2009)

very very nice!

It is just amazing what is hidden under there, isn't it!


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 13, 2009)

We are very pleased with all of them and Karrie, she is half rat terrier and half basenji and all trouble. but she gives ears good LOL.


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow Karen

They are NICE. Looks like you are going to have a great summer!!

~Sandy


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow they are really nice. Especially the gelding for being 30 and under!!! Love the mare, and Annette is an awesome person!!!!!! She has great horses. Have a wonderful show season.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2009)

they all look great

but I love your mare





have a fabulous show season


----------



## Marty (Mar 13, 2009)

Super fantastic!

Annette showed my colt last year and she is totally awesome.

Best of luck to you for 2009!


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 13, 2009)

We just got lucky last year. We had no plans to go to Nationals, we never show AMHR. But a friend asked me to help drive and pull the trailer so I agreed. Annette was stalled close to us and Samantha saw this colt the first day they were there. I however met Annette when she politely asked me to move my truck so they could unload hay. When I went to look at the colt, I was also thrilled with how he looked and having never ever ever having one thought about having a B size horse or a shetland for that matter, just fell in love with him. Annette was great to work with and we bought him there and Cheryl Powell brought him home for me. He had a class after I left and I had a full trailer. He is all boy. No doubt about that. We love him but some days he is like having a 2 year old child, no matter how many times you tell him no, he does it anyway. LOL My favorite saying for him is "Good thing he is so pretty, and I don't own a gun". We can't wait to get him back to Nationals but the road there starts in April at Spring Fling. We will see how he does.

As for my little guy, I just love him and I think he is build so well for a tiny horse. The mare, what can I say, I love the Medalion offspring, to bad he has been exported. But we are so ready for this year, can't wait to see all of our horse show friends, Tate is ready to go too, we got his golf cart fixed LOL.

So thank you all for the kind words, we are so very blessed to have the horses we do and know the people we know. I many not be rich with money, but I am sure rich with friends.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 14, 2009)

Karen,

You always have such beautiful horses and this group is no exception! Wow!!


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2009)

Moments to Love is spectacular. One fabulous filly.


----------



## RedWagonMan (Mar 16, 2009)

Karen, They look great. Hope to see you all in April.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very Nice Horses I especially love that mare so Balanced!! Wishing you best of luck this year!! Boy I can't wait to body clip I just did 20 Bridle path Clips this morning and it is sure exciting getting those clippers out for the first time!!!

Good Luck this year!!!

~Jessica


----------

